# Apple Cubearium



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

I recently acquired this Apple G4 Cube computer shell after I saw a couple of these repurposed into aquariums. Basically the computer was removed and a piece of acrylic was glued to make a base. I thought it looked good beside my iMac. Once you go mac you never go back.
I also recently acquired this beautiful betta from Thailand called "Fire and Ice". I've never seen one with such iridescent fins before. I used a glass substrate as I plan on getting some color changing LED's to put in the open space under the bottom of the tank. I have some Hornwort in there for now but am going to try planting in this glass to see if I can get anything to grow. The glass gravel is made from recycled glass and since I'm also recycling a computer case this is a "green" aquarium. I plan on adding a small internal filter next week. I think I'll name the betta "Mac".


----------



## Doggydoc (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome. 



Doggydoc


----------



## dr3ww3rd (Aug 29, 2011)

MAC > PC  tank looks good


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's what it originally looked like. They were made 2000 - 2001 and started at $1800!


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Doggydoc said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggydoc


Thanks


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

dr3ww3rd said:


> MAC > PC  tank looks good


Thank you


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Very pretty betta.

What's the volume on that thing? hope you get that filter in there as soon as possible...


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Jason K said:


> Very pretty betta.
> 
> What's the volume on that thing? hope you get that filter in there as soon as possible...


Thanks, yes he is. I didn't measure it out but it's about a gallon. Bettas are tough fish, I could probably keep him in there with just water changes and do fine.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful betta! I've never seen that apple case before.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Beautiful betta! I've never seen that apple case before.


Thanks. Probably because they were only made for a year and that was 12-13 years ago.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Man you got all the cool tanks!!!



-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

h4n said:


> Man you got all the cool tanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Ha, ha thanks, I try!


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

davrx said:


> Thanks, yes he is. I didn't measure it out but it's about a gallon. Bettas are tough fish, I could probably keep him in there with just water changes and do fine.


They may be tough, but it doesn't mean they'll stay beautiful.

One gallon + No filter = Fin Rot, guaranteed.

I hope you're planning to do mutliple 'large' water changes a week.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Jason K said:


> They may be tough, but it doesn't mean they'll stay beautiful.
> 
> One gallon + No filter = Fin Rot, guaranteed.
> 
> I hope you're planning to do mutliple 'large' water changes a week.


Don't worry, I will have a filter in there in a couple of days.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

davrx said:


> Don't worry, I will have a filter in there in a couple of days.


Awesome. 

Honestly, I've kept alot of bettas in small set ups, and one gals even filtered invariably led to some fin issues...and once they go bad, they never recover as nice. I think if you planted heavy w/ CO2, that would be your best bet for long term success in a tank like that. You probably paid $70+ with shipping for a fish like that...quite an investment.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Jason K said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Honestly, I've kept alot of bettas in small set ups, and one gals even filtered invariably led to some fin issues...and once they go bad, they never recover as nice. I think if you planted heavy w/ CO2, that would be your best bet for long term success in a tank like that. You probably paid $70+ with shipping for a fish like that...quite an investment.


I didn't buy him directly from Thailand, I bought him from a guy in Colorado who imported him from Thailand.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

I had a feeling this was your work


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Soup12 said:


> I had a feeling this was your work


roud:


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Update*

I rescaped the whole cube, replaced the glass "gravel" with aged Azoo substrate from my Steampunk tank and placed a different Betta along with some grape wood and moss in it. This betta, moss, and substrate were in the smaller flask of my Steampunk setup without filtration or water changes for at least a month and the water remained clear with very little algae growth so I figured it was a balanced tank. So I just transferred everything from the flask to the cube but with fresh R/O water. I also added a Kuhli loach that kept ending up in my filter from another tank. Here's some photos I just took:


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

awesome tank, I love the idea. 
How much did the shell cost you?


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

thebuddha said:


> awesome tank, I love the idea.
> How much did the shell cost you?


Thanks, I got mine from ebay already made into an aquarium. I think it was $140 but I think just the shells go for about $60, then you have to put the base in yourself. This was a "flop" for Apple in 2000-01 and they were only made for 2 years. They were also quite expensive at the time so there's not many out there. It's considered by some to be the best looking computer ever made. I like it because we're a mac family. It looks nice next to my iMac.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Update*

I decided to rescape, got rid of the grapewood, current moss, and decided to use a piece of volcanic rock with some Fissidens fontanus attached to it. I ran into a green water issue and decided to try using my Zoomed 501 filter. I had to modify the intake and outputs by filing off a collar that prevents the compression nuts from going back too far on them. This was to get them to fit through the rear top vent. I used the stock intake cover but decided to try to mimic the ADA Metal Jet Pipe P (Outflow) so as not to have too much current in such a small tank. I found this neat nylon filter used in paint sprayers at the local hardware store. It fits perfectly and works well. 
Unfortunately this wasn't enough and I still had green water although the filter helped. I decided to try the new Cobalt micro UV inline filter. I had to find 5/8" to 3/8" barb reducers to splice it into the existing filter system. Within a couple of days I had crystal clear water. Mission accomplished. I think this setup would be perfect for a wide range of nano tanks where too much current is undesirable.









[URL=http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/davrx/media/Apple%20Cubearium/file_zps22946f96.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice Apple tank! Is that the same betta as the previous pictures?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

That's neat davrx. You have the most unique and interesting aquariums on this site. I love how you think outside of the "glass" box. How are your vintage aquariums doing and have you bought anymore cool old tanks recently? I love seeing these pieces of history from our hobby brought back to life.


----------



## maux (Sep 26, 2013)

What a nice setup. Best thing ever to go in that case! ;p

And a really wild fish, that guy looks awesome!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

maux said:


> What a nice setup. Best thing ever to go in that case! ;p
> 
> And a really wild fish, that guy looks awesome!


Lol took the words right out of my mouth :hihi:

Thats a nice looking tank AND betta roud:


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

amazing looking beta!


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Chizpa305 said:


> Nice Apple tank! Is that the same betta as the previous pictures?


Thanks, yes it is.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

ua hua said:


> That's neat davrx. You have the most unique and interesting aquariums on this site. I love how you think outside of the "glass" box. How are your vintage aquariums doing and have you bought anymore cool old tanks recently? I love seeing these pieces of history from our hobby brought back to life.


Thank you so much for your comments but I became overwhelmed with too many tanks and have sold them all but the brass one with the windows in the bottom. I had my father-in-law try to remove the corrosion of the tank by glass bead blasting it, which it did, but now the brass has a satin finish rather than the original polished finish. I can't find any commercial outfits that polish brass. I want to have it professionally done and then proceed with the restoration since it appears to be the only one of its kind.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

maux said:


> What a nice setup. Best thing ever to go in that case! ;p
> 
> And a really wild fish, that guy looks awesome!


Thanks, yea, that was one of the few Apple flops.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

frenchie1001 said:


> amazing looking beta!


Thanks, its colors are different than most of the ones you see.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Time to Let This One Go Too*

I just don't have the time anymore for more than my main tank so if anyone is interested in this unique tank let me know before I put it on [Ebay Link Removed] I can include everything or just the tank.


----------

